# Black Morels Just Starting



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

In Lake County near Luther. Picked my first five yesterday. Plenty of rain and warmer temperatures should make them pop.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

up north girl said:


> In Lake County near Luther. Picked my first five yesterday. Plenty of rain and warmer temperatures should make them pop.


Thank you for the info


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

Found 40 today.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Ditto on what mmh said. Nice find and thanks for the update. I was wondering about the Michigan finds. Taking my daughter and two grandchildren to Yankee Springs next weekend.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was there Saturday. Yellows were up. Here's a few pictures. Neat place. 
























morelas must-shroom said:


> Ditto on what mmh said. Nice find and thanks for the update. I was wondering about the Michigan finds. Taking my daughter and two grandchildren to Yankee Springs next weekend.


----------



## Ronny Stoppenhagen (Apr 12, 2017)

up north girl said:


> Found 40 today.


Nice find. I go salmon fishing every year up there. I'm going to come up there this weekend for first time mushroom hunt. How much longer you think your season will last in lake county?


----------

